# I know there is NAAFA



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 16, 2007)

But is anyone interested in discussing the possibility of starting a National organization to advocate for fat Medical rights. I mean an organization that can help, direct and/or find information and/or treatments and facilities to help fat people get the care they need, and then go to bat for them to get said help.

The stories I have been seeing here on the Main board and the Health board are crying out for an advocacy group. I have no idea how this would work but I think it needs to be discussed.

I know there are lists around in various groups for fat friendly doctors and medical facilities - but they should be all in one place and it should be as easy as a phone call or a web page where all this info can be accessed and it's kept up to date.

And I know there is a lot of info out there that people have that should be shared. For instance me, the surgeon who will be taking out my gall bladder is very fat friendly, very well educated and one of the top Surgeons at Baylor University Hospital in Dallas. And he is a top notch bariatric surgeon who does not push WLS if you are in need of some other kind of surgery that he performs. Who would know that? If there was a place where I could easily post this info and know it was someplace where people will see it - I would.

Finding medical help when you are in pain (physical or psychological) isn't easy. If the medical community isn't going to make this easy - we have to help each other.

What about a donation program for people who have no money to get medical help? Something where the group could help pay for what is necessary. 

An activist group to go to the media when a situation like Lexi's comes up and no one will help her. A group like this could flood the media where she is to get coverage and get her help.

I guess what I am talking about is an Advocacy/Activist group - with people who have a burning desire to help and make a difference.

Are you out there??? Let's talk about this.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 17, 2007)

It would be great to find an organzation centered around that. I know NAAFA just recently got some health care professionals on there side (Something about a "Health at Every Size" Assocation with medical backing), but I also realize NAAFA dwells in various disciplines. Sandy Szwarc is a part of a Medical Fraud association.... Hmmm.... Maybe something similar to that?


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats a great idea Sandie.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you both for your response - but I'm having a hard time believing 88 people read this and only 2 responded.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Sandie,

What you suggest sounds really good and very interesting. I know you talked about this separate from NAAFA, but I wonder if it wouldn't be better/faster/more efficient to work with something like NAAFA that already has a strong foundation and then build this up using their past experiences and vast knowledge. 

Starting something from the ground floor up can be very exciting, but with the reputation of NAAFA and their resources (not so much money, but the people and their knowledge) could help in seeing this realized much sooner since you're not having to take the time to build your reputation, you're under the umbrella of NAAFA and you'd have their reputation backing you. I would think that would open a lot of doors.

I'm not a member of NAAFA, so what I'm putting out here are just ideas. I don't know if NAAFA is interested in expanding to include what you suggest or not, but it might not hurt to check into. Great idea you have though. 

Teresa


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm gonna bump this one more time. And if there is still no interest I am gonna have to either drop this idea or look elsewhere. It makes me sad that no one is interested in doin this.

But thank you so much to those who did post here,


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jul 18, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> But is anyone interested in discussing the possibility of starting a National organization to advocate for fat Medical rights. I mean an organization that can help, direct and/or find information and/or treatments and facilities to help fat people get the care they need, and then go to bat for them to get said help.



I think it's a good idea, because in the past, during NAAFA's heyday, the medical community was grossly ignorant of fat people--but they were not peddling weight loss surgery the way they do now. WLS is a dangerous and unnecessary procedure, and they sell it commercially as if it were detergent or toothpaste.

Many things activists dealt with back then, like the width of restaurant seats and so on, have been largely corrected by the marketplace, while medical quackery is at a dangerous all time high. 

We also have the hubris and stupidity of the Food Nazis nowadays. I think future advocacy groups should be medical and nutritional in focus.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Coop!

I just need to figure out how and if I can do this alone.




Paul Delacroix said:


> I think it's a good idea, because in the past, during NAAFA's heyday, the medical community was grossly ignorant of fat people--but they were not peddling weight loss surgery the way they do now. WLS is a dangerous and unnecessary procedure, and they sell it commercially as if it were detergent or toothpaste.
> 
> Many things activists dealt with back then, like the width of restaurant seats and so on, have been largely corrected by the marketplace, while medical quackery is at a dangerous all time high.
> 
> We also have the hubris and stupidity of the Food Nazis nowadays. I think future advocacy groups should be medical and nutritional in focus.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I think it's a good idea, because in the past, during NAAFA's heyday, the medical community was grossly ignorant of fat people--but they were not peddling weight loss surgery the way they do now. WLS is a dangerous and unnecessary procedure, and they sell it commercially as if it were detergent or toothpaste.
> 
> Many things activists dealt with back then, like the width of restaurant seats and so on, have been largely corrected by the marketplace, while medical quackery is at a dangerous all time high.
> 
> We also have the hubris and stupidity of the Food Nazis nowadays. I think future advocacy groups should be medical and nutritional in focus.


I agree about the WLS ads. I cringe every time I hear one on the radio, or see one on TV. There are several competing WLS centers in the DFW Metroplex, and their ads tell only the good side, and mever mention the down side of WLS. Unfortunately, many people don't learn about the down side until they learn it personally.

Many businesses have made their facilities more fat-friendly, but the medical community still has a long way to go. Because of all my motor vehicle accidents, I've been in a lot of doctor's offices over the past few years. Many of them still have only armchairs in the waiting rooms, scales that only go up to 250 lbs, and examining tables that are too small or flimsy to hold a person of size.

Sandie and I are lucky - we found a doctor here in Texas who used to be a BBW herself, and is very caring, compassionate, and nonjudgmental. And a very caring surgeon to do her upcoming surgery. I just wish every large person could be so lucky.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 19, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Thanks Coop!
> 
> I just need to figure out how and if I can do this alone.



May I lend a hand?


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Sandie,
I think thats a great idea. I doubt I could help much being as our medical systems are so different but go for it!
Tracey xx


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 20, 2007)

i think you need to look at all sides Sandie, this is a HUGE undertaking...and i think associating yourself with an established group is a good idea..i dont think the grassroots org could start without some help of a name...

i think there is a need for it, but i would focus on ONE aspect, then add more as the interest and publicity and word of mouth increases how many are involved. 

i believe there is a need, but i have no idea how to go about it, but finding some group that is already present would be the place i guess you would have to start at...

i think you need to get a well educated and respected physician to help, cause you need some advice on what is prudent and correct medical treatment in this day and age as well...

good luck Sandie, my plate is very full right now, but maybe down the line i could be of assistance...


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jul 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Thanks Coop!
> 
> I just need to figure out how and if I can do this alone.



I say go for it. 

There is obviously a huge void in SA organizations out there right now, and another one in such a thinning field would not hurt anything. 

Whether it's easy or whether it's hard depends on your ability to sell its idea and its mission statement. The idea is the nucleus.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 20, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think this is a great idea... There must be a way to gather the information .. I mean we have people from all over the country here ..... I wonder if there is already something where you can post locations that you have actually had a positive experiance at a Dr or Hospital . I know I have had good experiances as well as bad. I would be willing to make calls in my local area to find out what Dr's are out there that are FF and even make calls to see what hospitals can accomidate larger folks.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 20, 2007)

Sandie - this is certainly a courageous undertaking, and kudos to you for considering it. 

I've had some thoughts about it, but in addition to the obvious benefits, most of what has occurred to me so far is obstacles and challenges... things to be addressed and overcome for such an organization to succeed. I don't want to seem like I'm dumping on your idea or pooh-poohing it before it's gotten out of the gate, so I've held back. 

What I'm wondering, is exactly what type of input you're looking for... do you want a full-on discussion, warts and all? Or are you mainly looking for a group to form, and support thereof?

I can see the merits of both directions, just wondering what your aim is.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 20, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I think it's a good idea, because in the past, during NAAFA's heyday, the medical community was grossly ignorant of fat people--but they were not peddling weight loss surgery the way they do now. WLS is a dangerous and unnecessary procedure, and they sell it commercially as if it were detergent or toothpaste.
> 
> Many things activists dealt with back then, like the width of restaurant seats and so on, have been largely corrected by the marketplace, while medical quackery is at a dangerous all time high.
> 
> We also have the hubris and stupidity of the Food Nazis nowadays. I think future advocacy groups should be medical and nutritional in focus.




WITHOUT WLS SOME OF US WOULD NOT BE HERE TODAY. I DO NOT BELIEVE THE DOCTORS ARE SELLING IT. YOU HAVE TO JUMP THROUGH MAJOR HOOPS THESE DAYS TO EVEN BE APPROVED FOR WLS. TO EACH HIS OWN IN THE END ANYWAY. 

IF YOU ARE TOO ILL TO SPEAK UP FOR YOURSELF I BELIEVE WE DO NEED AN ADVOCATE TO STAND UP FOR US. I HAVE HAD REALLY GOOD MEDICAL CARE SO FAR, SO I CANT BITCH ABOUT MY DOCTORS. I HAVE ALSO TAKEN THE TIME TO RESEARCH MY ILLNESSES AND KEEP UP TO DATE ON NEW MEDS TO KEEP ME ALIVE. THERE IS NO EASY FIX FOR THIS ISSUE.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 20, 2007)

WLS is one of the sticking points I was concerned about discussing. Controversial, but still an integral part of the fat community, so how to deal with that...?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

OK folks here is an update so far. I have decided this is too big for just me to undertake alone so I have e-mailed with Allen Steadham of ISAA and he is very intertested in persuing this. But as he said: "this is a big project and it is going to take more people than just us and even ISAA."

However - he is willing to continue discussing this and along with the thinktank ISAA has we are going to continue to see where we go from here.

My intial idea is that a Nationwide Listing is going to take a while and it is something we build to, but we can start where we are. Anyone that would like to help put together a clearing house of good doctors - fat friendly doctors - let me know. I am not interested right now in bad doctor's - I just want this to be a place where anyone can go and find a fat friendly Doctor.

This is not a small project by any stretch of the imagination - but it is one I feel passionate about and something that has been in the back of my mind for years. We have to help each other - we have to - no one eles is helping us. Even thought I was treated well while in the hospital there were things that should have been better. I spent the whole week on the temp bed they put me on in the ER. It was hell on my back. I was too sick to complain. But they could not get me a regular bed - for some unknown reason.

I need people who really want to be a part of this. I am willing to take on the responsability of co-ordinating all this info, but I need people willing to work with me. Gathering information - being media liasons in your area. One of the things I want to do is when a situation like Lexi's comes up (which was what made me decide this is the time for this) I want to flood the local media with reports on her and what she needs and I need people in various parts of the country willing to talk to the media.

I need people who have info about good doctors to give it to me and get as much info as you can from people you know. Also, we all have doctors - find out if your doctors would be willing to be on a fat friendly doctor recommendation on the Internet??

I need someone who could put up a web site.

Now, it may take a while for any of this to start moving so I need you to really mean it if you want to help. I also need people who just want to get me info and nothing more.

Where are the Open MRI's in your area?

Do bariatric surgeons in your area do other necessary surgeries without pressing for WLS?

Are there Hospitals in your area that have the equipment to handle the Super obese?

These are just questions off the top of my head. I'm thinking as I type.

So anyway. Let's talk. What do you thing? Good bad or whatever I need to hear it. I will also try to get Allen over here to see this thread.

I also need Nurses that might like to be on our advisory board.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 20, 2007)

You know what, this is an instance where I actually *would* talk to NAAFA. At least to start. A good portion of their activism and intelligent agitators seem to be involved in health care rights right now. I was really impressed also with the work with the Association for Size Diversity and Health. Deb Burgard's speech was the best I've heard on the subject of health care discrimination and she is out there doin a lot of work on this too.

I'm not saying don't start your own group, I'm just sayin there are some people doing great work out there already (Paul Ernsberger, etc.), who'd be worth talkin to, I guess.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

I',m gonna be honest. I don't want to work with NAAFA that's why I went to ISAA. 





liz (di-va) said:


> You know what, this is an instance where I actually *would* talk to NAAFA. At least to start. A good portion of their activism and intelligent agitators seem to be involved in health care rights right now. I was really impressed also with the work with the Association for Size Diversity and Health. Deb Burgard's speech was the best I've heard on the subject of health care discrimination and she is out there doin a lot of work on this too.
> 
> I'm not saying don't start your own group, I'm just sayin there are some people doing great work out there already (Paul Ernsberger, etc.), who'd be worth talkin to, I guess.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I',m gonna be honest. I don't want to work with NAAFA that's why I went to ISAA.


I may get a few NAAFA folks mad at me, but I have to say this.

It seems to me like all the Size Acceptance organizations tend to draw from the same group of people. And there are thousands, if not millions of fat people out there who could benefit from this project Sandie is talking about who have never even HEARD of NAAFA, much less considered membership. NAAFA may be well-known among those of us in the Size Acceptance movement, but as far as the general public is concerned, NAAFA doesn't exist.

If this project is to succeed (which would benefit us all), we need to find ways to reach out to those who are currently unserved by Size Acceptance. And working with NAAFA would limit the reach of this project. We need to find ways to get the word out beyond the world of Size Acceptance.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 20, 2007)

All I was trying to say was...there are some amazing *individuals* already involved in this struggle (some of whom, yes, are connected to NAAFA, but many have their own orgs--_as were all the links I posted)_. I like to know what other folks are doing in areas I'm interested in, so they seem like people to check out. I'm not particularly pro/anti NAAFA on a personal level. That is, I don't care who gets the message of size acceptance out there, whether NAAFA or somebody else, as long as the message is solid.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

I appreciate that Liz - thank you. I could use whatever info you have about who is doing what. A combined effort is the only way to do this kind of thing. 





liz (di-va) said:


> All I was trying to say was...there are some amazing *individuals* already involved in this struggle (some of whom, yes, are connected to NAAFA, but many have their own orgs--_as were all the links I posted)_. I like to know what other folks are doing in areas I'm interested in, so they seem like people to check out. I'm not particularly pro/anti NAAFA on a personal level. That is, I don't care who gets the message of size acceptance out there, whether NAAFA or somebody else, as long as the message is solid.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 21, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I may get a few NAAFA folks mad at me, but I have to say this.
> 
> It seems to me like all the Size Acceptance organizations tend to draw from the same group of people. And there are thousands, if not millions of fat people out there who could benefit from this project Sandie is talking about who have never even HEARD of NAAFA, much less considered membership. NAAFA may be well-known among those of us in the Size Acceptance movement, but as far as the general public is concerned, NAAFA doesn't exist.
> 
> If this project is to succeed (which would benefit us all), we need to find ways to reach out to those who are currently unserved by Size Acceptance. And working with NAAFA would limit the reach of this project. We need to find ways to get the word out beyond the world of Size Acceptance.



I fully agree with you that we need to go beyond NAAFA. If this years convention proved anything it showed it with it's poor attendance. NAAFA has enough on their plate trying to stay afloat.


----------

